# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  مسائل في فقه الجوال في المسجد ؟

## عبد الرحمن السديس

[align=center]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم [/align]

أظني لست بحاجة إلى مقدمة وتفصيل فقد آذاكم ونكد عليكم ما تسمعون بين الفينة والأخرى من النغمات والموسيقى والأجراس في المساجد في الركوع والسجود والقراءة و... الخ

وخطر في بالي هذه الأسئلة : 

ما حكم ترك الجوال مفتوحا حين الصلاة إذا كانت النغمة غير موسيقية (1) ـ حتى لو كانت دعاءً أو أذانًا أو أي صوت من أصوات الأحياء ـ في الأحوال التالية : 
1- يغلب على ظنه أنه لن يتصل عليه أحد .
2- عكسها .
3- لا يترجح أحد الأمرين .

فما يقول الأخوة الفضلاء ؟

----------
(1) لأن سماع الموسيقى حرام ملطقا .

----------


## المسيطير

شيخنا / عبدالرحمن السديس 

جزاك الله خيرا .

وأسأل الله أن يصلح الحال .

وقد حدثني أحد الأكارم أنه يدعو دعاءً - من قلب - في سجوده على كل من آذاه بنغمات الجوال .
وهنا طرفة تتعلق بالجهاز المانع لشبكة الجوال :
يقول أحد الإخوة بأنه قد دخل مسجدا - بعد خروج الجهاز المانع - فوجد لوحة على مدخل المسجد قد كتب فيها الإمام :

( أرجو عدم إغلاق جهاز الجوال ) .

ويقصد أن الجهاز المانع سيمنع وصول الشبكة للجهاز شاء صاحب الجوال أم أبى .


-

----------


## أبو حماد

[align=justify]هل كل ما يشوش على المصلي يُحظر جلبه إلى المسجد؟، هذه مسألة تحتاج إلى تفصيل، فقد كان الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم يُحضرون أبنائهم إلى المساجد، ومن لازم ذلك حصول بعض ما قد يشوش على المصلين، إما من أصواتهم في صياحهم وحديثهم، أو في حركتهم وتأذيهم من ذلك، بل قد وقع في الصحيح أنهم كانوا يدخلون دوابهم إلى أماكن الصلاة، كما في حديث عبدالله بن عباس ررر  وغيره، ومثل هذه لا يسلم المرء غالباً من تعلق بصره به أو حصول صوت ونحوه.

فإذا كان الأمر كذلك فيجب قصر المنع على ما كان أصله حراماً، وما عدا ذلك ينظر فيه إلى حال المستخدم، فإن علم من نفسه كثرة الاتصال عليه بطريقة متوالية متتالية فإنه يجب عليه قصر صوته أو عدم إدخاله، وأما لو كان الاتصال عليه نادراً شاذاً فمثل هذا لو تركه فلا حظر عليه في ذلك، لكون هذا نادراً غير معتاد، وما كان هذا بابه فلا حكم له، ولو كان مطلق الصوت ممنوعاً منه لمنع النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:   من إدخال الصبية والدواب إلى مكان الصلاة، خاصة مع عدم وجود الحاجة، أو ترتب المشقة عليه.

فإذا كان للهاتف نغمة لا تدخل في ضمن الموسيقى، أو كانت مجرد تنبيه ونحوه، ولم يعتد المرء كثرة الاتصالات، وأمكن أيضاً قصر صوته فيما لو جاءه اتصال أثناء الصلاة، ففي هذه الحالة لا يجب عليه إغلاقه.

هذه وجهة نظري كتبتها بعد تأمل موضوعكم يا شيخنا الكريم، وليست قولاً فصلاً مني، وإنما مذاكرة ومدارسة وبحثاً، فإن ظهرت حجة أقوى، أو تعليل أوضح، لزم المصير إليه، أو الجواب عنه.

والله تعالى أعلم.[/align]

----------


## ابوالعباس الترهونى

جزاك الله خيرا شيخنا عبدالرحمن علي  طرح هذه المسئلة
ومنها ما حكم من يغضب عند سماع الهاتف فيتمتم ويتنحنح ليعلم صاحب الهاتف غضب هذا
ومنها ترك  الهاتف صامت هزاز فيسمع صوت الهز  فينشغل بذالك  ومنهم من يتذرع بأن الصامت لايشغل 
ملحة قال الشيخ ابو اليسر احمد خشاب حفظه الله
لاتترك الهاتف يهز فتهز معه
وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

> هل كل ما يشوش على المصلي يُحظر جلبه إلى المسجد؟، 
> هذه مسألة تحتاج إلى تفصيل، فقد كان الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم يُحضرون أبنائهم إلى المساجد، ومن لازم ذلك حصول بعض ما قد يشوش على المصلين، إما من أصواتهم في صياحهم وحديثهم، أو في حركتهم وتأذيهم من ذلك، بل قد وقع في الصحيح أنهم كانوا يدخلون دوابهم إلى أماكن الصلاة، كما في حديث عبدالله بن عباس ررر  وغيره، ومثل هذه لا يسلم المرء غالباً من تعلق بصره به أو حصول صوت ونحوه.


الشيخ الفاضل « أبو حماد » نفع الله بكم 
جزاكم الله خيرا على ما تفضلتم به ، لكن في الكلام شيء من التعميم أدى إلى عدم وضوح الاستدلال بالنسبة لي، والتعليل مجمل غير واضح ثم قياسه على الجوال يحتاج إلى مزيد تأمل ونظر .
فهل تتكرم بجلب ألفاظ النصوص المشار إليها = لننظر سويا هل تصلح للاستدلال في هذه الفروع أم أن هناك فرقا؟

----------


## أبو حماد

عفواً، لي ثلاثة أيام أحاول الدخول إلى المنتدى ولكن دون جدوى، ولعل ذلك لخلل ما في جهازي، سوف أقوم إن شاء الله بمواصلة الرد على الموضوع ومتابعته لاحقاً، إنما أحببت إحاطتك بعذري.

جزاك الله خيراً.

----------


## أبو عبدالله النجدي

مسألة جيدة، جزاكم الله خيراً ...

هذه مذاكرة،،،

من لا تكثر الاتصالات عليه غالباً: لا إشكال في إباحته له، وهو خارج عن مسألة البحث فيما أحسب.

أما من تكثر عليه الاتصالات غالباً؛ فالحكم بالكراهة جيد، هذا غايته، ولا يرقى إلى التحريم، والعلم عند الله تعالى.

وهذه المسألة تبنى على أصول، ذكر بعضها الأخ أبو حماد، منها:

ـ حكم الخشوع في الصلاة، والخلاف فيه معروف، فإذا قلنا بأنه مستحب، أو أنه واجب في جزء من الصلاة، أو أن المطلوب منه أن يعقل أصلها وعدد ركعاتها ونحو ذلك.
إذا قلنا بأحد هذه الأقوال فالقول باستحباب ما يوفر الخشوع واضح، ومن ثم يقال: إغلاق الجوال مستحب.

ـ حكم الصلاة مع وجود المشوشات: كالصلاة حاقناً، وحاقباً، وحاضر الطعام، وفي مكان تختلط فيه الأصوات...الخ، وقد كرهه الفقهاء، ووردت الأحاديث بذلك.

ـ حكم السلام على المصلي، وحكم رده: والكلام فيه معروف، لكن ماذا لو كان المصلي يتمكن من الصلاة في مكان لا يسلّم عليه فيه أحد، هل يقال: إن الأفضل أن يصلي فيه، لا أظن القول بذلك جيداً، لأن المنهي عنه في الصلاة: الكلام، فأما مجرد السماع دون إصغاء وانشغال، أو الحركة اليسيرة: فلا.

ـ حكم حمل الأطفال في الصلاة: وقصة حمل زينب رضي الله عنها معروفة.

ومعذرة على الاختصار

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

شكر الله لكم أبا عبد الله ونفع بكم 
وأحسب أن أصلا مهما يمكن رد المسألة له ، وهو الأذية : أذية أهل المسجد ، وهذا يشمل حتى ما قبل الصلاة وما بعدها . 
مع ما يرادف ذلك مما تفضلتم بذكره .
ومسألة الصبيان هذه تحتاج إلى تفصيل؛ فالمميز مأمور بإحضاره أما غيره فالأصل ألا يُحضر ، وإن حضر منهم أحد من دون قصد كأن يلحق بأبيه أو نحوها كأن يكون معه في السيارة ويصعب تركه فيها ... فهو خارج عن المسألة .
وأما من أُحضر كما كان بعض الصحابيات تَحضرُ بصبيها = فيمكن أن يقال: هنا تعارض أمران: تحصيلها "مصلحة" الصلاة في المسجد مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، و"مفسدة" خشية وجود الأذية من الطفل، مع أنه لا يتصور أن تغلق الطفل أو تجعله على الصامت (مبتسم) !

أما الجوال فلا مصلحة في تركه مفتوحا، إلا أن يقال: يخشى أن ينساه بعد الصلاة فلا يفتحه فيفوت عليه مصالح يحتاجها.
فيقال: هذا فرع خاص نادر، مع أنه يوجد وسائل ميسرة تضبط الإغلاق أو كتم الصوت مدة معينه. 
فالأمر إذًا متيسر: إما بإغلاقه أو جعله على الصامت. 
والذي ظهر لي بعدم تأمل أنه لا يجوز ترك الهاتف الجوال مفتوحا لمن يغلب على ظنه أنه يتصل عليه وقت الصلاة، أو وقت وجود الناس الذي يتأذون بصوته .
أما من لا يترجح له أحد الأمرين فالأمر فيه أيسر قليلا ويمكن أن يقال: بالكراهة .

والله أعلم  .

----------


## أبو مقبل

بغض النظر عن المسائل التي ذكرها الإخوة , فقد ظهر برنامج اسمه "خاشع" فيه عدة مزايا:
1- الآذان وقت الصلاة ، حسب للدولة والمدينة ، والضبط حسب التقويم 
2-تحديد القبلة حسب اتجاه الشمال.
3-أذكار الصباح والمساء ، والتنبيه لقراءتها في الموقت المحدد.
4- 1164 فتوى ( عن طريق سؤال وجواب)
5- الصمت التلقائي وقت الصلاة والرجوع للوضع العام بعد الصلاة حسب تحديدك للوقت .(وهذه أهم المزايا)
6-اعدادات خاصة لشهر رمضان المبارك .
7- طريقة التنبيه واختيار نوع المنبه .
وقد استفدت منه , فأنصح الإخوة الأفاضل بتركيبه في جوالاتهم .
وفق الله الجميع لكل خير .

----------


## أبو جهاد

بورك فيكم أيها الأخوة 

 وهناك مسألة خطرت ببالي - ليست مرتبطة بالمسجد - وهي :

 هل يجوز أن أتصل على صديقٍ لي , وأنا أعلم أن رنته موسيقية , بل ربما صوت إمرأة مغنية , ويغلب على ظني أن من حوله سيسمعونها .؟! وهل أعتبر نفسي معيناً على الإثم والعدوان ؟!

والله أعلم

----------


## أبو عبدالله النجدي

بوركت ...سلمك الله

الإشكال إذاً في "الأذى" الحاصل من "جوالٍ" قد يرن، وقد لا يرن... 

والأذى: أمرٌ نسبي، يتدرج من أدنى أذى، إلى أعلاه.

ولا يخفى عليكم ـ أبا عبد الله ـ أنه ليس كل أذى يحكم عليه بالتحريم، بل يتدرج الحكم، فيبدأ بالكراهة، ثم يترقى بتعاظم الأذى، ولذا فالأصل في دخول المسجد لآكِل الثوم والبصل ـ مثلاً ـ الكراهة... والقول بالتحريم بعيد ـ والله تعالى أعلم ـ.

مع أن الأذى الحاصل بهما أشد من أذى الجوال ـ لاحظوا أنهم يتكلمون عن الثوم النيء ـ.

ثم إن رائحة الثوم نفاذة وتنتشر قطعاً، بخلاف مسألتنا، فقد يتصل عليه أحد، وقد لا يتصل، كما هو فرض المسألة.

وعليه فالمؤذي بجواله مسيء، مرتكبٌ مكروهاً، أخذاً بمفهوم الموافقة لمسألة الثوم والبصل، وغايته أن يكون مساوياً للأذى الصادر من آكل الثوم.

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

> الإشكال إذاً في "الأذى" الحاصل من "جوالٍ" قد يرن، وقد لا يرن... 
> والأذى: أمرٌ نسبي، يتدرج من أدنى أذى، إلى أعلاه.


أحسن الله إليكم 
ولذا كان الحكم بعدم الجواز على من يغلب على الظن أنه يرن، تنزيلا للمظنة منزلة المئنة، ولا يخفى أن واقع هذا الأذى الناتج من رنته من حيث الجملة معلوم ظاهر الأثر.
والثوم وإن كان بعضهم قال بـ"التحريم" إلا أن أذاه أقل من جهة أنه لا يؤذي إلا من كان بجواره بخلاف الجوال؛ فإن الأذى فيه عام، فقد يلحق كل من في المسجد إن كان المسجد صغيرا.
والله أعلم .     
وهذه إجابات كنت قد جمعتها لشيخ الإسلام يمكن الإفادة منها في فرعنا .
في مجموع الفتاوى 22/204:
وسئل عمن يعلم الصبيان فى المسجد هل يجوز له البيات فى المسجد ؟
فأجاب
الحمد لله يصان المسجد عما يؤذيه ويؤذى المصلين فيه حتى رفع الصبيان أصواتهم فيه، وكذلك توسيخهم لحصره ونحو ذلك لا سيما إن كان وقت الصلاة فإن ذلك من عظيم المنكرات...

وفي 22/205:
وسئل رحمه الله
عن مسجد يقرأ فيه القرآن والتلقين بكرة وعشية ثم على باب المسجد شهود يكثرون الكلام ويقع التشويش على القراء فهل يجوز ذلك أم لا؟
فأجاب:
الحمد لله ليس لأحد أن يؤذى أهل المسجد: أهل الصلاة أو القراءة أو الذكر أو الدعاء ونحو ذلك مما بنيت المساجد له، فليس لأحد أن يفعل فى المسجد ولا على بابه أو قريبا منه ما يشوش على هؤلاء؛ بل قد خرج النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم على أصحابه وهم يصلون ويجهرون بالقراءة فقال :" أيها الناس كلكم يناجى ربه فلا يجهر بعضكم على بعض فى القراءة ".
فإذا كان قد نهى المصلى أن يجهر على المصلى فكيف بغيره ؟!
ومن فعل ما يشوش به على أهل المسجد أو فعل ما يفضى إلى ذلك منع من ذلك. والله أعلم

وسئل عن السؤال فى الجامع هل هو حلال أم حرام أو مكروه وأن تركه أوجب من فعله؟
فأجاب
الحمد لله أصل السؤال محرم فى المسجد وخارج المسجد إلا لضرورة فإن كان به ضرورة وسأل في المسجد ولم يؤذ أحدا بتخطيه رقاب الناس ولا غير تخطيه ولم يكذب فيما يرويه ويذكر من حاله ولم يجهر جهرا يضر الناس مثل أن يسأل والخطيب يخطب أو وهم يسمعون علما يشغلهم به ونحو ذلك جاز ، والله أعلم.

----------


## دامو

السلام عليكم ، تكلم الشيخ المختار الشنقيطي ،نفع الله به،  في الدقيقة 60 من الشريط 17 من شرح سنن الترمذي كتاب الطهارة عن إدخال الجوال إلى المسجد و مدى أذيته للمصلي نفسه و التالي و عامة المصلين و أفتى بالحرمة بكلام واضح و قوي إلا أن يكون في جيبه بحيث لا يحدث صوتا و لا يزعج و أوصى الأئمة بأمر المأمومين بقفل هاتفهم لما فيه من تشويش و أذية و لا يخلو غالبا من موسيقى. 
قلت: و الأمرّ إن كان الجرس أذان أو تلاوة فيشوش و يؤثر على صلاة الإمام و الله المستعان

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

بارك الله فيك وشكر لك

----------


## ابن الصديق

_جزاك الله شيخنا واستاذنا  السديس على طرحك لهذا الموضوع الخطير الذى ابتلينا به فى مساجدنا فى هذا العصر ولا اقلل من شان ماقلت بلى هى بلوى حقيقه خاصه وان الغالبيه من العوام ان لم يكن الاكثر يحملون هذا الجهاز .  وكنت على وشك كتابه ومذاكره هذا الموضوع مع اخواننا فى هذا الموقع المبارك  ولقد سبقتنا الى ذلك فالحمد لله على منته وكرمه .
هناك بعض ما احب ان اطرحه فى هذا الرد

من المعلوم ان المصلى وان سمع رنه الهاتف وعلم بمن يتصل عليه برؤيه اسمه على الهاتف فانه لا يستطيع اثناء الصلاه الاجابه عليه  وانما احيانا البعض يرفض المكالمه  وبعضهم يترك الجوال حتى ينتهى من رناته التى ربما تتوالى وتتكرر  .

اذا فما دام المصلى لن يستطيع الاجابه فلماذا يترك جهازه الجوال فى وضع عام اى غير صامت؟
بعضهم يقول لا اتذكر  واحيانا اتركه هكذا صامتا وانساه اذا خرجت ودخلت وتفوت مكالمات لا احصلها فاضطر الى ان اجعلها فى وضع نشط.
نقول له فلماذا يتعدى اذاك الى غيرك فاقتصر بالاذى على نفسك واجعله فى وضع الهزاز ليعلمك وحدك مثلا  .
وايضا ليس كل من يحمل الجوال اليوم اصحاب مشاريع وشركات وضروره  للمكالمات التى ان فاتت ربما تضيع ارباح او صفقات وغير ذلك فلماذا التكلف يا مسلمين.
الاعجب والاغرب ان يقرأ الامام فى الجهريه  وهذا يدمى القلب وتجد كلام الله فتأتى رنه  بموسيقى خليعه او اغنيه عشق لفاسق او غير ذلك مما يجعل والله الموقف اصعب ونحن امام الملك نصلى له سبحانه .
والله لو وقفت انا او اى احد امام ملك دوله او رئيس جمهوريه  لا اظن انى سأجعل الجوال صامتا ربما اغلقته .
وهذا بشر  فما بالنا برب البشر  الملك.
اما الاطفال وحضورهم الى المساجد وتشويشهم على المصلين فالمصلحه تدفع المضره وهى تعويدهم على الصلاه واعتياد المساجد مهما كان عمرهم .
وفققكم الله الى ما يحب ويرضاه.
وهذا للمذاكره  وعسى ان ينفعنا الله بما نقرأ ونكتب .
_

----------


## دامو

و فيكم بارك الله و أصلح الله حالنا و حال الأمة، صار العبد يفتن حتى في وقوفه أمام ربه.

----------

